# Mitsubishi model ck-35402 problems help



## oposky2006 (Jan 4, 2010)

i know this tv is kinda old but if any one out there can help me figure out what is wrong with it n where n how to repair it i would b grateful. my picture on the screen keeps shrinking. what is this?


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Len's the expert here, but this is a CRT right? If so, my first guess would be a power supply problem in the section that I think is high voltage feeding the deflection amps... of course it could be those amps themselves...
Is it doing it in both hor and vert directions? That would point away from the amps... if it's only doing it in one direction, then I would suspect the associated amp.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Shrinking how? Horizontally, vertically, both?

Most common is vertical, due to bad caps or a bad solder connection or both.


----------



## akan101 (Sep 14, 2009)

I had also got a similar problem like you had. Have you checked the picture tube? It might be damaged.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Exactly what might be damaged about the picture tube that would cause the image to shrink and how would one check it?


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Man I hate shrinkage:huh:


----------

